# Carpet?



## Bllaine (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I am getting a tegu for christmas and I have been doing some research. I will spend a lot of my time with the tegu outside of his cage but I'm afraid of him pooping on my carpet upstairs. I can't take him downstair too much because my parents don't like any type of reptile. The only tile upstairs is in the bathrooms. Although we have quite a big balcony that I was thinking about taking him out to a lot. I can't let him roam around the house because I am very afraid something would happen to him or he will get lost in something. So I will have my eyes on him at all times, but when he poops on the carpet i will have to pick it up and this will be a problem when he gets bigger. I have heard it stinks but what is their poop like? Is it easy to pick up?


----------



## asher3096 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't know about good ways to clean poop out of carpet but my gu poops around the same time everyday. I'll turn on his lights and he poops within 1-2 hours. After he poops i get him out to feed him and get the poop out and then he goes back in his enclosure to bask and then i get him out later. That way i know he's not gonna poop on my bed or the carpet or anything. So i wouldn't see it as being a problem too often. As far as what their poop's like can vary. If he eats something that disagrees with his stomach then he'll have runny poop but most of the time it's solid but will still stick to stuff while it's fresh


----------



## Artemille (Oct 25, 2014)

As long as you catch it quickly, any sort of carpet cleaner (or sometimes I just spray on f10 cleaner I have on hand for the snakes) and a wet towel will pull up any mess. 
I've got my boy pretty accustomed to pooping every morning in the bathtub. I turn on his lights, and after he's basked for a while, I pick him up and put him in the tub. I run the hot water and he almost immediately poops. I then scoop it out and into the toilet, quickly rinse and wipe the tub, then refill it for him to have a morning soak. When he tries to climb out, I offer my arm and he climbs onto my shoulder for some holding time then walks down the hallway on his own back to his cage. That's what keeping up with a routine can get you.


----------

